# Belly Rub ,Please?



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:innocent: Please, I need a BELLY RUB right now...Anyone else get these REQUESTS from their babies??


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! If you walk within 3 feet of Sassy she does that. It is too funny.....she thinks a human's job in life is to rub her tummy. That little cork screw that they do once you start rubbing the belly is too funny. Like they have to get into a more comfy position. Cute picture!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a good thing we don't live closer to each other....I'd have to sneak that Posie home with me.....
....but I'd leave you Tink as a replacement....you'll never know the difference... :thumbsup: 

Love that cutie pie!!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, What a cutie Pie!!!!! That is the most darling picture~~~~I would rub her belly anytime!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG you're killing me!! That picture is beyond adorable!!!!!!!! :wub: 

I love when K & C do that, too. Isn't it just soooooo sweet.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

sweet picture!! I just love it when they do that! Jasmine does that all the time!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

How adorable is that? :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey does that too and it's so cute. She loves a belly rub.
That picture is adorable and OMG what a beautiful baby!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWW so very ADORABLE

my malts DEMANDS belly rubs, especially SNowy


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is beyond cute! SCRUPTIOUS!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweetie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Cute :wub: Yep-Kosmo is the SAME way! :HistericalSmiley: How can anyone resist it? :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweee... that's the sweetest picture! Both of my girls request belly rubs... actually, it feels more like a demand at times... LOL!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Posie is too cute... How could anyone not give her a belly rub?!?! :wub: Maggie request belly rubs all the time!

Posie if your mommy ever refuses to give you belly rubs, you are more than welcome in FL. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*SQUEAL!!!!* That is the most adorable little pose!! Of course how could such an adorable little girl do anything
less?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at that darling face, how could you NOT rub her tummy?? :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute! :aktion033:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She is so adorable :wub: :wub: I love the belly rub pose, I get that from Ellie all the time!!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

That pose is so adorable!! How can you not comply?? Yes, Dini does the same thing- and she's just as blatant. She'll sidle right up to us on the couch and then get in that position, look up at us as if to say, "Well...?" How they have us wrapped around their paws!! :innocent:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Honestly, we cannot say a single word to Bella without her assuming the belly rub "pose". I'm surprised she doesn't get sore from rolling over that many times a day.

Your little girl is precious and if she ever needs extra belly rubs just send her my way, I can rub two at one time.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

aww hahaha i love that picture :wub: :wub: :wub: ...she's such a classy lady...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How cute is that pix she is adorable.T. Dink does that too, and you just can't resist! : :biggrin: Jill


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

Ohhh, we love belly rubs!!! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is so much like RUGBY!!
TO funny - I'll have to make sure Ken sees this thread!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How can you not rub these cute lil tummies?! I'm a sucka everytime!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cute Posie poses perfectly! I would rub that belly all day long for her!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Very Very sweet pic, Baby is to cute.



PS be thankful she is a girl and her belly is all she wants rubbed :brownbag:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Very Very sweet pic, Baby is to cute.
> 
> 
> 
> PS be thankful she is a girl and her belly is all she wants rubbed :brownbag:[/B]


 :innocent: :innocent: We are thankful she is a girl....LOL!! :brownbag: That was very funny AND very nice too!! Posie ( Baby) says Thank You to everyone that posted about her and her "come hither pose"....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she looks precious in her bellyrub position. :wub: Hannah is a bellyrub fanatic too. She's been known to drop & lift right in front of company as soon as they walk in the door. It's hilarious.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

rub her belly  haha baby is so cute :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Nanci, your little girl is just about the cutest puppy I have ever seen . . . man i would be on call 24/7 if I was close by . . . she is adorable and soo gorgeous.

My Annika loves belly rubs too . . . my hands is barely touching her body and already she spreads out like that saying "oh yeah" :smpullhair:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! That's so cute!! Yes, my baby does that too!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

That picture is tooooooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

She really needs one for sure :smrofl: I wish I could give her a belly rub. she is just the cutest :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is just the most gorgeous photo. SHe is absolutely adorable. Milly is always after a tummy rub, but funnily enough Murph only occasionly rolls over for one. Buster on the other hand, as soon as he sees me he is on his back.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Cute!


----------

